# I fit two rear-racing in my Honda Fit with enough room for me to sit in the back too!



## goldingoddess (Jan 5, 2008)

Just a total brag thread.

I wasn't sure we'd be able to do it, but I really didn't want to turn my 2.5 year old when the new baby arrived so I researched and found that the Babytrend flex-loc is one of the smaller infant buckets out there.

I have a Radian 80XT in the outboard passenger (with LATCH) and a Babytrend flex-loc in the center using the belt. And my big ol' pregnant self can squeeze in next to the baby's seat. This is all with a 6' 220 hubby comfortably sitting in the driver seat (he can also sit in the passenger seat, but the back seat is a squeeze for him.)


----------



## quietmim (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm impressed! And thanks for the lead on a compact infant bucket.


----------



## MariesMama (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow! I always see those cars and think "that's so neat, but sooo tiny!"

(You do have the handle down on the Babytrend, right?)


----------



## nutritionistmom (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MariesMama*
> 
> Wow! I always see those cars and think "that's so neat, but sooo tiny!"
> 
> (You do have the handle down on the Babytrend, right?)


Yes the handle has to be down on the Babytrend.


----------



## goldingoddess (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes, the handle is in the 'driving' position as the manual calls it. The handle goes much further 'down' than any other bucket I've ever seen, it almost is underneath the shell completely and only adds an inch or 2 if that to the length of the carseat, it is very well designed.


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

awesome! you should post this on car-seat.org so others can find this info.


----------

